

Ask HN: Coding School Scholarships for African American Women? - emcarey

My co-founder and I mentor an incredibly brilliant and driven female programmer who has just been accepted into the G school.  She has taught herself how to code and with this 6 month program plus our ruby mentorship she&#x27;ll be a highly skilled software engineer by April.  If we weren&#x27;t throwing every cent we had into our startup that&#x27;s about to launch beta we&#x27;d help pay for her.  Tuition is over 20k and the g school doesn&#x27;t offer any full scholarships.  She is an african american woman and extremely passionate about coding because she cares about changing the ratio and because she&#x27;s sees it as a way to solve huge problems.  I&#x27;m on a mission to help her find a scholarship or crowdfund her tuition- Does anyone on Hacker News know of any scholarships for her (ie not a dev boot camp scholarship, she wants to go to g school, so a scholarship independent of the coding program) or a crowd funding platform for promising developers?
======
sauere
According to their own website, they offer a $5,000 scholarship if you happen
to be born with female genitalia.

Also, semi off-topic:

> with this 6 month program plus our ruby mentorship she'll be a highly
> skilled software engineer by April.

Please stop this nonsense.

~~~
emcarey
you are so encouraging thanks!

------
falsestprophet
You mentioned that she is _incredibly_ brilliant and _extremely_ passionate,
but if she is also awesome _and_ amazing (ideally amazingly awesome or
awesomely amazing) then you will have a stronger case.

